# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La nueva Ley de Montes permite recalificar áreas quemadas

## NoRegistrado

> El primer Consejo de Ministros del año aprobó este viernes la controvertida modificación de la Ley de Montes, una norma cuya elaboración ha tenido en vilo durante cerca de dos años a las organizaciones ecologistas. El punto más conflictivo es el que abre la posibilidad de cambiar el uso de los terrenos quemados, algo que en la normativa actual, de 2003, está prohibido durante los 30 años posteriores a un incendio. Existe el riesgo de que se vuelvan a provocar incendios para permitir la construcción en zonas quemadas, aseguró Ecologistas en Acción.
> 
> El artículo 50 del proyecto de ley incluye una excepción a la prohibición general: las comunidades autónomas podrán acordar el cambio de uso forestal de un monte quemado cuando se den razones imperiosas de interés público de primer orden. Para SEO/BirdLife, esto genera inseguridad jurídica porque se trata de conceptos abiertos a interpretación que podrían abrir la puerta a desarrollos urbanísticos en terrenos incendiados. El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente hace una lectura muy diferente: se trata de impedir que un fuego intencionado pueda impedir actuaciones de interés general. La ministra, Isabel García Tejerina, puso ayer un ejemplo de lo que se pretende evitar: que se anuncie la obra de una carretera que exige expropiar un terreno y el propietario lo queme para evitar que se pueda llevar a cabo durante 30 años.
> 
> Begoña Nieto, directora general de Desarrollo Rural y Política Forestal, admitió que existe la posibilidad de que ocurra lo que denuncian los ecologistas, pero aseguró que es muy remota. El cambio de uso no es tan sencillo. El texto prevé que se haga mediante una ley autonómica, en un proceso público. Tienen que concurrir razones de interés público de primer orden, subrayó.
> 
> García Tejerina compareció tras el Consejo de Ministros para presentar las novedades de la ley. Entre otras cosas, regulará la figura de los montes de socios, que ocupan millón y medio de hectáreas en toda España, de forma que se puedan gestionar sin necesidad del acuerdo de todos los propietarios. Nieto explicó que se trata de evitar el abandono de montes en los que, con los años, se ha ido desdibujando la propiedad. Ahora no se pueden tomar decisiones sin el acuerdo de todos los dueños.
> 
> La nueva ley creará una figura nueva, las sociedades forestales, que permitirán que los montes se gestionen de forma agrupada sin que los propietarios pierdan la titularidad. En España hay muchos montes que están abandonados y se están deteriorando. Queremos evitar ese abandono. Un monte gestionado es un monte cuidado, afirmó García Tejerina. Otro de los objetivos que persigue la nueva ley es simplificar los instrumentos de gestión de los montes. Se clarificará su clasificación, dividiéndolos en cuatro categorías.
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...79_139451.html

Una de las pocas cosas buenas que hizo el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que se deglutió Cañete, y ahora a hacer puñetas.

Como siempre, sirviendo al interés de los poderosos y perjudicando el interés general.

Gracias Cañete, por donde pisas no vuelve a crecer la hierba. Y ahora en la UE ce Comisario de Energía y Medio Ambiente, la que va a liar!!!

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JMTrigos (10-ene-2015),Varanya (14-ene-2015)

----------

